# James From Cali's Tanks Thread *Updates 5/14/07*



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I came up with an idea to use my black Gravel. I made a little area that no plants will grow in unless I think it does after letting my plants grow in a bit. I made a river shape from the back to the front of the tank and my tetras are enjoying it as I speak. I used stones my manager gave me to try and hide the joining of flourite and Black gravel. That is the background of the tank. Now for the Pros and Cons

PROS
Plants have been growing in healthily.
I had gotten Microsword for a foreground.
Fish seem to have more swimming room.

CONS
Bought 2 Otos, 1 died the other disappeared.
Had 5 Neon Tetras, now have 4 due to one disappearing.
Had the flourite cloud on me when adding water to my tank after getting everything situated in the order wanted.
Have too much Anachris.

Now the disappearing Fish is a mystery to me. I cant understand where they could have gone. No dead bodies on the floor or in the filter. Another one of lifes mysteries....

Now for whats in my tank:

Fauna:
2 Platy
Male Betta
4 Neon Tetra

Flora:
Green Cambomba
Sunset Hygro
Brazilian Pennywort
Moneywort
Ceylon Hygro
Rotala Rotundifolia(maybe sp. green)
Anachris
Primrose
Java Moss
Petite Nana
Wendtii Crypt
Crypt Spiralis(always thought it was balansae but not)
Microsword

I have a bunch of Anachris(Thanks tpl*co) and will be giving some away at the next SAPS Meeting. I have DIY CO2 and Dose Nitrates, Sulfate, Phosphate. Now for pics:

Full Tank(sort of)








Green Cambomba, Sunset Hygro, and others.








Petite nana on one of the overlooming pieces of driftwood.








Microsword in front right of tank.








Microsword in front left of tank.








Java Moss on another overlooming piece of Drifwood.









Sorry for the long post but thought share my current tank.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

These are a bit better I hope(but they are a bit smaller as well).



















I am going to reduce the amount of Anachris I have but what else should I do to this tank to make it more......flowy? 

Thanks for looking ,
James


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

It looks really nice IMO, though those pictures are pretty blurry (no offense). And Anarchis is awesome  Sorry for your fish disappearances as well.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah still using the cheap camera. Need to see if my manager has a camera.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

James From Cali said:


> Yeah still using the cheap camera. Need to see if my manager has a camera.


lol no problem this is a plant forum not a photography forum :smile:
If you don't mind me asking, where do you work? Your boss seems to be into aquariums? (an LFS?) Just curious.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> lol no problem this is a plant forum not a photography forum :smile:
> If you don't mind me asking, where do you work? Your boss seems to be into aquariums? (an LFS?) Just curious.


LOL my apartment manager. Her ex was into cameras and she has a bunch that she dont know anything about. She is too lazy to get up into her closet to grab a few.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks pretty cool dude. I like that you have hardscape in this one. Have fun funding dead fish in ther though.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

dufus said:


> Looks pretty cool dude. I like that you have hardscape in this one. Have fun funding dead fish in ther though.


The hardscape was from previous ideas. I had the stones from my first attempt with the plants(like in January), the driftwood that has the anubias on it was from the aquascape after, and the moss driftwood was from my latest. This was a combination of them all creating what I call a "river" in the tank.

I doubt I would find dead fish due to there are no bodies. I checked the entire tank. Wednesday is water change day and I will check then for lost fishies.

For the project in my sig I have this see through water change bowl that is just big enough for a female betta. I was planning on getting Shrimp(Ghost) but was unsure on plants besides Moss. What do you guys think, instead of me starting a new thread about this I'd post it here. Also what should I do as far as filtration?

I dont think even an Azoo(spl) Palm filter would work on this due to the height.

Thanks, 
James


----------



## jebarj90 (Mar 11, 2007)

I like the tank so far. It should grow out pretty well. You just need a better camera!!! No offense. I just wanna see more pictures with better res.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

They're way better than his older pics, you can see what they are now(no offense james)


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

None taken. I think these were 10x better. One of my Platys had died from stress. He was harrassed by the other platy.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

I noticed you have 13 different plant species. That seems like a lot for 10 gal. Not much room for all of them to grow out. It looks pretty darn cool right now though.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

daFrimpster said:


> I noticed you have 13 different plant species. That seems like a lot for 10 gal. Not much room for all of them to grow out. It looks pretty darn cool right now though.


I totally agree. Right now htese are the species I have:

Green Cambomba
Sunset Hygro
Brazilian Pennywort
Ceylon Hygro
Rotala Rotundifolia(maybe sp. green)
Anachris
Primrose
Java Moss
Petite Nana
Wendtii Crypt
Crypt Spiralis(always thought it was balansae but not)
Microsword

I am willing to get rid of some at the next SAPS meeting but sure what. I want to keep the Java Moss, Petite nana, Microsword, Wendtii Crypt, and Rotala. What else should I keep?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh and should I upgrade lighting first or CO2? I been reading alot of debates on this and its been leaning over to Lighting.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Lighting!lighting!lighting!
Co2 won't do much good until you hit the right lighting levels!
it's like a car(import mind you), if you install a turbo kit, it's a lot of money, but a lot of horsepower, where as is you get the cylinders bored, its a lot of moey and not as much HP. the co2 will boost planbt growth, but not as much as lighting.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

dufus said:


> Lighting!lighting!lighting!
> Co2 won't do much good until you hit the right lighting levels!
> it's like a car(import mind you), if you install a turbo kit, it's a lot of money, but a lot of horsepower, where as is you get the cylinders bored, its a lot of moey and not as much HP. the co2 will boost planbt growth, but not as much as lighting.


Okay gotcha. Now to see if that lighting fixture wouldd work for aquariums.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*Bad News*

Nothing can possibly go wrong now. I had found my tank with yeast in it after coming back from lunch. I had done a 60% water change and had Lost 1 Neon Tetra and the other platy. Now I have:

1 Betta
3 Neon Tetra

My numbers are going down. IDK why this has to happen to me. I am almost tired of all of this, almost about ready to make this plants only! But here is what Im thinking, 1 more death and Im going to start completley over with fish. Going to get rid of the rest of the fish and make sure the tank is cycled and add fish very slowly(1 at a time or 3 depending on if schoolers). But thats only if another fish dies and if I have a place to send them. 

But on a good note I had got the Tank nice looking and will try to take good pics of the tank when I get a chance.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

That's sucks. Didn't you have a check valve?

I hope all goes well. For me, I have a 10 gallon but that tank is very very neglected now. Nonetheless planted of course :-D. I'm focusing on smaller tanks now. Much much more manageable.


----------



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a 10g planted too. I don't even bother with a check valve, and simply keep the water in the soda bottle below 3 inches from the cap and have never had any issues. As a side note though, without a check valve, you need to be sure your mixture cools to room temperature before capping it, or it WILL draw tank water into the bottle.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

sandiegoryu said:


> That's sucks. Didn't you have a check valve?
> 
> I hope all goes well. For me, I have a 10 gallon but that tank is very very neglected now. Nonetheless planted of course :-D. I'm focusing on smaller tanks now. Much much more manageable.


Yeah I have a check valve and that is what got me. So I switched the check valv and created a DIY Bubble Counter. I took a powerade bottle and drilled a hole in the side top and cap of bottle and stuck the hose in the side hole that leads from the CO2 generator(soda bottle) to the bubble counter. Then another hose from the cap to the tank. Im hoping it goes well too. The only thing to do now is wait for the water to clear and then it should be fine.



Chrona said:


> I have a 10g planted too. I don't even bother with a check valve, and simply keep the water in the soda bottle below 3 inches from the cap and have never had any issues. As a side note though, without a check valve, you need to be sure your mixture cools to room temperature before capping it, or it WILL draw tank water into the bottle.


My water is very cool. I just dont want to take any more chances. Im going to be keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

**sigh* *

Okay well new stock so far is:

1 Betta
1 Neon Tetra

I went from 2 Platys, 6 Neon Tetras, and a Betta to this. Its horrible. I need to find out why, why, why!!! I just dont know what to do with the betta. Im thinking if the last neon tetra dies to go with a 2.5g(secretly snuck in lol) for the betta, planted and everything. Then Ill need to find a stock for my 10g.

Let me rephrase I got a Betta Left! :icon_twis .

And to inform I had acclimated them .


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*Just Wondering*

If I was to have my tank growout a bit with the Betta what would you suggest for stocking. I was loving cherry Barbs but they are red like the Betta, and looking at the Lemon Tetras......so many to choose and I need help. Im wanting to have a small school and maybe some sort of bottom feeder. Thanks you guys. I just cant choos because if it were me I would take them all.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Well as for a bottom feeder, get an oto. They are the greatest fish you'll ever keep :-D. Can't live without one!

Otherwise, I have no idea for fish.


----------



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

What kind of substrate do you have? Cories make good bottom feeders if you have a fairly smooth substrate (ie not Flourite)


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

sandiegoryu said:


> Well as for a bottom feeder, get an oto. They are the greatest fish you'll ever keep :-D. Can't live without one!
> 
> Otherwise, I have no idea for fish.


I had never had luck with them lol. They die a week after I get them. But I think by the time this tank is all balanced and grown out it should be safe for them. I was thinking 2 or 3 if thas the case. Would that be too many or no?

I was thinking if I did any of the listed fish I would do something like this:

Option #1
Male Betta
7 Lemon Tetra
3 Oto

Option #2
Male Betta
4-5 Female Cherry Barbs
3 Oto

Option #3
Male Betta
7 Blue Tetra
3 Oto

I like to push the limits a bit because if I understock it looks bare but if I overstock I like it(only within reason). I just realized its a stocking posts!!:icon_wink


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Go with Option 3.

Chrona: You should really use both a checkvalve and a separating bottle just in case the yeast goes crazy. The separating bottle will keep the yeast from entering the tank.


----------



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

epicfish said:


> Go with Option 3.
> 
> Chrona: You should really use both a checkvalve and a separating bottle just in case the yeast goes crazy. The separating bottle will keep the yeast from entering the tank.


I will work on it. Having some problems finding brass check valves for that diameter around here though


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Go with Option 3.
> 
> Chrona: You should really use both a checkvalve and a separating bottle just in case the yeast goes crazy. The separating bottle will keep the yeast from entering the tank.


Yeah it might be blue tetras or Razzies.

I agree. The extra bottle will save your fishies IMO.



Chrona said:


> I will work on it. Having some problems finding brass check valves for that diameter around here though


Are the brass ones better then the plastic?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Chrona said:


> What kind of substrate do you have? Cories make good bottom feeders if you have a fairly smooth substrate (ie not Flourite)


Yeah I have Floruite. I love cories but for the idea of this tank is to have the eye catch the Microsword and work its way up to the fish. So anything that is bottom feeder and stays small works great for me.


----------



## jebarj90 (Mar 11, 2007)

You really need a better camera. I thought you were gettting one from your boss???


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

jebarj90 said:


> You really need a better camera. I thought you were gettting one from your boss???


She didnt have one. I been trying to take pictures with this other camera that I can see what they look like before uploading them. They come out better just need to be more steady.

pst....jebar...she is my apartment manager  lol


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

how about pygmy cories? they will probally have to be bought off the 'net though.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

dufus said:


> how about pygmy cories? they will probally have to be bought off the 'net though.


Should I be worried about there barbels? I have flourite and that may(is) too sharp for their barbels.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

maybe, but my cories in my 55 w/flourite are fine. they find enough rest from the flourite on plants, DW, and rocks.

editr you could buy a 2lb bag of brown round gravel from petsmart and cover the flourite. it sinks through the larger pebbles of the round gravel.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

dufus said:


> maybe, but my cories in my 55 w/flourite are fine. they find enough rest from the flourite on plants, DW, and rocks.
> 
> editr you could buy a 2lb bag of brown round gravel from petsmart and cover the flourite. it sinks through the larger pebbles of the round gravel.


I will look into them. Do Panda and Pygmy Cories get to the same size?


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

no, i think pandas are full size, or a bit smaller, pygmy cories are small, more like ottos.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

James the barbles will be fine with Flourite, Mind you it isn't the BEST but they don't seem to have a problem. I've kept 3 juli cories in a 10g with flourite.

Pygmy corries are MUCH smaller than pandas, pandas are only a little bit smaller than some other ones. Do your research!:icon_smil 

-Andrew


----------



## blueguppygirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the trouble you've been having. You'll get everything worked out eventually. roud:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

blueguppygirl-Im getting it straitened out as of now. Im working with a few people on reduceing the amount of plants and also working on getting my other tank setup(when I get it). I am wanting to go two steps back right now and continue foward but make sure to go slowly on what I add.

Andrew-Yeah Im doing my research. Thanks for the information, my computer sucks and it wont let me on certain sites sometimes. Definitely figuring out what I want to get and how I want the tank to grow in.

Just to let you guys know Im thinking about making a Moss wall out of Christmas Moss or Taiwan Moss as a background because I am not feeling the blue any more lol. Also the other tank is going to be 10x more productive then this one. More Low Tech though, although my current tank isnt high tech(yet  )


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*A Few Updates...For The Best *

Well I just got my 10g for outside. So far this is the specs of this tank:

Lighting: Sunlight
Substrate: 1" bottom layer Flourite and 1" top layer Black Gravel
Fauna: Nothing but going to house Mosquitofish
Flora: Parrots Feather, Water Sprite, Banana Plant, Water Lettuce. Plan on having a Java Moss Carpet and A Java Fern Center piece.
Ferts: Greg Watsons Nitrates, Phosphates, Sulfates
Filtration: None yet
CO2: none

I may add Ghost Shrimp but I doubt they do well in cool temps. But its definitely going to be a Mosquitofish haven. Here is the plan for the tank:

Front View of Outside tank









Above View of Outside tank









I am getting good growth on my Crypt Wendtii, Petite Nana, Brazilian Pennywort, and Sunset hygro in my indoor tank. I am planning on getting Taiwan or Christmas Moss for a Moss Wall. Also my Mosquitofish are getting fatter(which is great lol).


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I have gathered a case of MTS . I have got a used 1g for free(just the tank). After I get a filter for the Outside tank I am going to be trying to find a filter for the one gallon. Any ideas on what is the best/cheapest nano filter?

Well I got pics finally so here they are:

Outside 10g Tank
Closeup of the temporary moss rocks:









Full Tank:









Fauna: 
6 Mosquitofish(2 Males/4 Females)
Malaysian Trumpet Snails
Ramshorn Snails

Flora:
Parrots Feather
Water Sprite
Java Moss
Banana Plant
Water Lettuce

Now to the future 1g:









Its not filled up or anything but it has driftwood and black gravel.

And the 10g Betta tank:









Sorry for the bad pics but thought it was time to update. None of these tanks are at all aquascaped and that leads me to the next part of this post.

Between all the tanks this is what I have for flora:

Sunset Hygro
Brazilian Pennywort
Red Ludwigia
Rotala Rotundifolia
Java Moss
Petite Nana
Microsword
HM
Parrots Feather
Banana Plant
Water Sprite
Water Lettuce

What plants should go where???? Splitting the plants up so I can have the same species in each tank is not a problem. In fact thats what is going to happen with the Java Moss. Any suggestions on what to add as far as plants to any of the tanks? Does anyone have ideas on what I should get for the 1g? Here are the tanks(once again) that need to be filled:

10g-Inside
10g-Outside
1g

Any input is appreciated. Thanks,
James


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*Updates on Tanks*

Okay well no pics but I do got an update. Here are the Parameters/Specs for each of the tanks:

1g(Before addition of Betta)
pH- 7.6
NH3/NH4- .50 ppm
NO2- 0 ppm
NO3- 0 ppm

Fauna:
None

Flora:
None

Then after adding the Betta:
pH- 7.6
NH3/NH4- .25 ppm
NO2- .25 ppm
NO3- 0 ppm

Fauna: 
Male Betta

Flora:
Parrots Feather
Java Moss

10g: Community
pH- 7.6
NH3/NH4- .25 ppm
NO2- 0 ppm
NO3- 0 ppm

Fauna:
None

Flora:
Sunset Hygro
Brazilian Pennywort
Red Ludwigia
Rotala Rotundifolia
Java Moss
Petite Nana
Microsword
HM

10g: Mosquitofish
pH- 7.6
NH3/NH4- .50 ppm
NO2- .50 ppm
NO3- 5 ppm

Fauna:
6 Mosquitofish(1 male, 5 females)
Ramshorn Snails
Malaysian Trumpet Snails

Flora:
Parrots Feather
Water Sprite
Java Mss
Banana Plant
Water Lettuce

I had moved the betta to the 1g, moved the filter from my 10g community to the 10g Mosquitofish tank. I am going to be doing WC's tomorrow. Any suggestions on Filters for a 1g? Im also going to be rescaping the Community tank tomorrow as well. It will be easier with no fish in it.:fish:


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

Your first two picture are a lot clear. Try taking your picture during the day time or add a lamp.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Finch_man said:


> Your first two picture are a lot clear. Try taking your picture during the day time or add a lamp.


Thanks, I got a nicer camera. I am trying to figure it out still. It still dot take good pics but they are better.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I just got a Black Mystery Snail to take care of the Diatoms in my indoor tank.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay I had just setup the rocks for my Iwagumi setup outside. This is what I want to acheive:










1) This tank is going to have a moss wall so the fry of the Mosquitofish have a place to go.
2) I have decided I needed a foreground near the rocks and so I am open to anything that will stay low, needs lowlight, and is low maintnence.
3) The Water Sprite will grow behind the rocks and I may aso get A Java Fern and attach it to something becak there.

I'll get a pic ASAIC!


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

WHOA!!! NIIIICE!!!! SkillZ :thumbsup: !!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

looks nice, marsiliea minuta may work for fore.
i think you should use taiwan moss for the back, java gets too long and gets to looking ugly.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks, my skills with paint are growing lol.I got sick of adding boxes for the plants so I decided to attempt to draw plants.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

dufus said:


> looks nice, marsiliea minuta may work for fore.
> i think you should use taiwan moss for the back, java gets too long and gets to looking ugly.


Im looking that up right now. I wish I had some Taiwan Moss. I have a bunch of Java Moss that is not in use.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

James From Cali said:


> I have a bunch of Java Moss that is not in use.



 *whistles*

*hides*


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I wonder who I can give some too . Oh well that comes later I got more designing to do


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*Updates*

I got pics lol. I found the rocks ata local construction site and they gave me a few. So here is my 10g Iwagumi:










I have yet to finish. I need to get the stuff for a moss wall, some Moneywort, and Marselia minuta(Not sure if thats how you spell it). The only thing I need is money lol. 

Here is my indoor tank:










Sorry for the bad pic. Cant seem to take a good pic of this tank. I used the previous stones that were for my Iwagumi in this tank for a more intricate(spl) hardscape.

Thats the updates.


----------



## Nihongo (Apr 4, 2007)

Do you know what kind of rock did you get? You know they might be concrete which will leach out silica = Diatoms or even kill your fish.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Im not sure but they are not concrete....at least I hope....

Were you talking abput the indoor tank. I just took the 2 out and replaced them until I get 2 similar sized stones.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*Updates No Pics*

Okay just going to jump in:

Outside 10g:
*Clado, Hair Algae, and Green Spot Algae struck. Luckily(and hopefully) got rid of it.
*Had to toss *Pistia stratiotes* and *Ceratopteris thalictroides* due to clado infestation in roots and on leaves.
*Female *Gambusia affinis* are getting larger each day.
*I plan on adding a *Pomacea bridgesi* and a couple of *Pimephales promelas*.
*I plan on adding some North American Plants to the mix as wells as keeping the tank completely NA. 
*This tank will be completely NA inhbitants.

Inside 10g:
*Diatom issues so I will lay off the Phosphates.
*Moved my Male *Betta splendens* into the tank.
*I plan on adding Asian inhabitants only.
*Will give away/sell all my other species of plants just to accomodate this tanks Asian feel.
*Will be picking up a Aquaclear 20 next month!

Question time!(you knew it was coming lol)

1. Will an Apple snail,*Pomacea bridgesi*, be able to thrive/survive out in cold temperatures? From my readings Apple Snails are also a North American species(as well as leading down into South America).
2. Will two Fathead Minnows, *Pimephales promelas*, be alright in my current tank stocking(6 Mosquitofish)?
3. Can anyone recomend any NA Plants(Foreground and Background)? I plan on adding Red Ludwigia, *Ludwigia repens*, to the tank.
4. Im a bit tossed up into this and I want so opinions. I am in between 4-6 Zebra Danios, *Brachydanio derio*, or 5-7 Harlequin Rasbora, *Trigonostigma heteromorpha*. They both get to roughly 2 inches but Im a bit confused on what should go in!
5. Now this may sound ackward but what are the most natural Parameters one can find for North American and Asian waters? I want these tanks to be as Natural as I can get it! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh I got pics lol!










I added a black trash bag and you can see the difference in my tank! This is the Iwagumi outside. I am unable to get pics of the inside tank without them being blurry. My next goal is to get pics of my other tank!










Parrots feather. I love the color of this plant.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

*North American Natives*
http://naturalaquariums.com/plantedtank/0508.html

*Asian Biotope*
http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/asiabiotope/asia.html


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for the links!

Heres my plan:

NA: 
Fauna- Mosquitofish, Apple Snail, Ramshorn Snails
Flora- Parrots Feather, Red Ludwigia, Potomogeton sp., Sagitaria sp., Bacopa caroliniana
pH- Neutral
dKH- 1-10*
dGH- 1-10*
Temperature- Temp Outside

Asain:
Fauna- Male Betta, Ghost Shrimp, Malaysian Trumpet Snails, Zebra Danios or Harlequin Rasboras
Flora- Sunset Hygro, Rotala Rotundifolia, Java Moss, Java Fern, Crypt Wendtii, Vallisneria spiralis
pH- 6.5-Neutral
dKH- 6*
dGH- 8*
Temperature- 79*

So there I go. Got to make plans lol.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

dufus said:


> looks nice, marsiliea minuta may work for fore.
> i think you should use taiwan moss for the back, java gets too long and gets to looking ugly.


Not true at all. Java is a great moss. If kept trimmed like all mosses should be, it's gorgeous. Steven Chong would probably agree with me.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

mrbelvedere said:


> Not true at all. Java is a great moss. If kept trimmed like all mosses should be, it's gorgeous. Steven Chong would probably agree with me.


I was looking at a few Moss walls and they are actually quite nice and since Im going more asian in my indoor tank I was thinking that I will do the moss wall in there.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Moss wall, I wish I had enough patience for that. Although, now I am reading that they grow quickly when dosed with ferts/CO2...??? Is this right...?



> Okay my Outside Mosquito fish tank...is the current Iwagumi. The inside tank is my Asian tank once I get the Brazilian Pennywort out. The outside tank is completely North American and I have a huge headache over deciding what to do lol.


OK, from what I understood earlier, you have TWO 10G tanks, ONE outdoors (NA) and ONE indoors (Asian)..........









Now, you are saying your Outdoor tank is currently Iwagumi, but want to convert it to NA??????:iamwithst


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> Moss wall, I wish I had enough patience for that. Although, now I am reading that they grow quickly when dosed with ferts/CO2...??? Is this right...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Yeah thats the main idea because Iwagumi in a North American Enviroment does not seem right. So the main switch of esign will take place in a week or two! Confusion lol.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Mr B: It depends on what tank the moss is in, in a small tank, java looks huge on a moss wall, while taiwan looks a bit more fitting, but in a larger tank, it looks great.

james: Parrots feather is not happy planted ussually. sometimes it likes to be, other times it will rott away it's bottm and begin its happy life- floating. it's not a very good aquarium plant due to it's natural adaptation of floating, much like hornwart, but possibly worse.

Youknow, there are some awesome NA fish. The gambusia are no doubt some of the best known. But, if you want to do some colorfuller or more rarer fish(wow, that's a weird statement) then check out some darters. they are a tetra that like to hang on the bottom. there's also a few pretty killie species in NA.
research a little, you may be suprised what comes from north america.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I might set up another 10  for some other species of NA species. My parrots feather is doing great. Its almost ready to be trimmed! My Parrots Feather must be happy planted lol. I had picked up 2 Rosy Red Minnows on Impulse buy because there was 2 left and it was petsmart and it was either that or someone get them and put them in a 1g tank. Okay well just wanted to share my water parameters:

10g Iwagumi(Inside)
pH- 7.6
NH3/NH4- .25 ppm 
NO2- 0 ppm
NO3- 0 ppm
dKH- 8.96* (Roughly 160 ppm)
dGH- 5.6* (Roughly 100 ppm)
Chlorine- 0 ppm

Fauna- Male Siamese Fighting Fish
Flora- Sunset Hygro, Brazilian Pennywort(Temporary), Rotala Rotundifolia, Java Moss(soon), Crypt Wendtii

10g North American(Outdoor)
pH- 7.6
NH3/NH4- 0 ppm
NO2- 0 ppm
NO3- 0 ppm
dKH- 6.72* (Roughly 120 ppm)
dGH- 5.6* (Roughly 100 ppm)
Chlorine- 1 ppm

Fauna- 5 Mosquitofish, 2 Rosey Red Minnows, Malaysian Trumpet Snails(soon to be moved), Ramshorn Snails
Flora-Banana Plant (May be moved), Parrots Feather, Red Ludwigia

So I redid the tank themes. My indoor tank is the Iwagumi and my Betta is LOVING it! He was even resting against the smaller rock! I have that tank squared away and only need a couple plant species to finish it off. The outside tank need some designing and thats what Im getting ready to do. I will attempt pics very soon of my Iwagumi. Oh and it looks awesome!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay here is pics of my Bachelor Bettas tank. And so everyone knows whats what in my tank here is the reference:










and here is the actual pic


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Forgot to add my plans with this tank:










VI- Vallisneria Italian
SH- Sunset Hygro
RR- Rotala Rotundifolia
CW- Crypt Wendtii

And there will be a Java Moss wall!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

bad choice with italien vals, they outgrow 10s quick. i would go with spiral or nana val.
tanks look good though.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay Thanks. I need to look into those now!


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

How many watts do you have for this 10 gallon tank?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I have 1.5 w/g and thats why I was going to going Italian Val because its not so demanding on lighting. At least from what I read. It also is an Asian and European plant so it fits in with my tank.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

why don't you go to walmart and get those compact flourscent light bulb the twist kind. I bet they cost less than your heater or filter in your tank!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Finch_man said:


> why don't you go to walmart and get those compact flourscent light bulb the twist kind. I bet they cost less than your heater or filter in your tank!


The kind that go into the flourescent sockets or the incandescent sockets? I had seen some COmpact Flourescent at petsmart but they were 10 watts.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

Get the incandescent sockets then if it doesn't fit custom make it!! Walmart is much cheaper and the watts is a lot more.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay thanks looking into fitting in a couple of incandescent sockets in. If not then I may need to attempt DIY lol.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

If you do get the chances to get 2.5 watts per gallon or more, pm me and I'll send you some HC for free... I just hate seeing low light plant in your tank!!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Finch_man said:


> If you do get the chances to get 2.5 watts per gallon or more, pm me and I'll send you some HC for free... I just hate seeing low light plant in your tank!!


LOL, I can get this tank looking good as a low light trust me. Especially with my plans that I have . I will take you up on that offer! Finding out what is needed for DIY lighting!



Finch_man said:


> If you do get the chances to get 2.5 watts per gallon or more, pm me and I'll send you some HC for free... I just hate seeing low light plant in your tank!!


Isnt HC from SA? Like Cuba or something? Im trying to get an Asian inspired tank with all Asain Plants, Fish, and Iverts.



James From Cali said:


> 4. Im a bit tossed up into this and I want so opinions. I am in between 4-6 Zebra Danios, *Brachydanio derio*, or 5-7 Harlequin Rasbora, *Trigonostigma heteromorpha*. They both get to roughly 2 inches but Im a bit confused on what should go in!


Any opinions? Also would Some shrimp be fine in there(weather they be Amano, Ghost, Cherry)

And one last question, I dose Plant Gro by Hagen for Trace and the Copper solution is .0005. Now the recomended dosage is 1/2 tsp for every 5g's(or something like that). I dose 1/2 tsp on my tank now would this .0005 Copper solution affect inverts? I dose 3x weekly, which makes it .0015.



What I Have said:


> 10g Iwagumi(Inside)
> pH- 7.6
> NH3/NH4- .25 ppm
> NO2- 0 ppm
> ...





What I Want said:


> NA:
> pH- Neutral
> dKH- 1-10*
> dGH- 1-10*
> ...


As you can see that I am closely to what I want for these tanks. Now as far as everything goes I have a few questions about these:

How can I lower my dKH and raise my DGH in my Asian? Right now my dKh is at around 8.96* and I need 6* for it to be what I want and my dGH is a little low. I need to raise that about 2*!

How can I adjust my pH to where its a constant pH? I want a neutral for the NA and around 6.5 for the Asian!


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

Get some peat moss to lower your ph use only a little.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay thanks. I was reading that you need to use aged Peat Moss or you may experience drastic changes.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

> Okay thanks. I was reading that you need to use aged Peat Moss or you may experience drastic changes.


Where did you heard that from? If you do use peat you have to restart your tank again and lightly dust your tank with peat. To much could cause problem in the future.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Finch_man said:


> Where did you heard that from? If you do use peat you have to restart your tank again and lightly dust your tank with peat. To much could cause problem in the future.


I read that on another forum. Hmm so you have to layer it under the gravel and use a little. Okay I got ya!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

J- you can put a little peat in a peice of panty hose and put it in your filter, same effects.
If you don't have carbon, it will tea up the water though, although the fish seem to thrive in stained water.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Aight. Im going to have the Aquaclear 20 so would I just put it under all the other media?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well thats the Iwagumi right now(same as the one in my avatar)


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

, how come you didnt add the slope? man it would of looked better 

and maybe more rocks

seems ok probably its the camera ..well wait for it to start bllooming


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

The back big rock doesn't fit in well, or it does and i'm too tired to see it?

You could turn it sideways, so the biggest part is on bottom, and the smaller on top.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

frozenbarb said:


> , how come you didnt add the slope? man it would of looked better
> 
> and maybe more rocks
> 
> seems ok probably its the camera ..well wait for it to start bllooming


That is my main dilema. I want to slope it but unsure of which direction. Should I slope it more towards the heater or where the filter would be or what. I thought the main point of Iwagumi was to have 3 stones?


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, but that is a basic idea. you could make the highest point in the rear corner by the heater, and slope it toward the rocks.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

dufus said:


> The back big rock doesn't fit in well, or it does and i'm too tired to see it?
> 
> You could turn it sideways, so the biggest part is on bottom, and the smaller on top.


Not sure I get what your saying right here? You mean lay it on the flat side and have the rounder side sticking up? lol confusion.




dufus said:


> Yes, but that is a basic idea. you could make the highest point in the rear corner by the heater, and slope it toward the rocks.


Okay thanks. I'll try that tomorrow!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Dude, right now i don't know what i'm saying, it's been a long day lol.
I think i thought your rock was shaped differently, like this\/ but i think it's not. i was saying you could make it look like this /\.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh lol. No Its just the darkness in the pic. If you look in my avatar(if you can see) you can see more of the outline of the rock!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay everyone I have came up with an idea that I will not shed full light on but gve you the details of what the tank shall contain. And I am not going to tell at all until I have the tank setup and it grows out. I know that I have changed my mind many times about my aquascape choices...and Im doing it one more time. :biggrin: I am keeping the whole asian theme but its going to be the blackwater pools of Southeast Asia. The Stocking:

Fauna:
Betta--------------x1
Harlequin Rasbora--x7
Ghost Shrimp-------x10

Flora:
Aponogeton crispus
Cryptocornye wendtii
Java Moss
Sunset Hygro(or mayby trade for regular hygro, dont know yet )
Riccia or Dwarf Hairgrass

pH: 5.5-6.5
dKH: 4*
dGH: 4*
Temperature: 80-84*F(27-29*C)

Now this is according to this site, South East Asian Biotope, now I will acclimate the fish very very slowly to this temp and the conditions. Now off for more designing and researching!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Forgot to ask. Will sand over a layer of flourite work? If not how can I use sand appropriately to maintain the plants(as far as nutrients). I will be dosing the Water Column. And will power heads work out with aeration since there should be low water current.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

New plans are underway and I just got rid of all the diatoms in both my tanks so Im happy because there is no more brown spots lol.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

New plants should be in today or tomorrow. Some one is sending me an early B-day present(like 20 days early) cause they wont be in there shop on my B-day, in fact they wont be in the country.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Ah, I got more plants. lol. They are:

Banana Plant(very large one)-Outside tank
Guppy Grass- Outdoor
Crypt Wendtii(bronze and green)-indoor
Java Fern Windelov- indoor

Now Im off to organize it up a bit lol. I am suggesting this guy out to anyone who wants plants. He sent them out wednesday there here and in great condition with roots and all.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Lucky!!

(What guy?)

I was outside last night with the bunnie and was thinking-- how your outdoor tank is doing.. with the mosquito fish and all...


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> Lucky!!
> 
> (What guy?)
> 
> I was outside last night with the bunnie and was thinking-- how your outdoor tank is doing.. with the mosquito fish and all...


Here is his email:

[email protected]

He is in Engle wood tennesse. He sent me the mosquitofish as well. He is opening a fish store and he knows what he is doing(27 years of this hobby I hope he would know lol). He is vary reasonable and great to work with. And the Mosquitfish are doing great and love the guppy grass lol.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay well here is the North American tank. ALthough blurry and you can see me you can get the overall point.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

You know banana plants aren't from north america right?
i thought you wanted a bitope in there, maybe not.

cool though.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

dufus said:


> You know banana plants aren't from north america right?
> i thought you wanted a bitope in there, maybe not.
> 
> cool though.


From the research I got that they are found in Florida. Hmm....more research must be done. Thanks for the heads up.....

Banana Plant: South East USA Origin

Banana Plant: USA Origin

I believe that it is native to the US!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cool, I didn't know Banana Plants are from Florida! Nice tank by the way


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> Cool, I didn't know Banana Plants are from Florida! Nice tank by the way


Yeah its the only reason I am keeping it. And to go for that really natural feel I am having fine leaved plants and large lily type plants with stones. I still want to do something a little extra with the tank and that means more plants are needed. Probably a foreground. Need to research some plants. Im thinking Dwarf Sags.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

To add my parameters for the week:

*Asian*:
pH:7.6
NH4: .25 ppm
NO2: 0-.25 ppm
NO3: 0 ppm
dGH: 5.6*(100 ppm)
dKH: 7.84*(140 ppm)
Chlorine: 0 ppm

*North American*:
pH:7.6
NH4: .25 ppm
NO2: 0-.25 ppm
NO3: 0 ppm
dGH: 7*(125 ppm)
dKH: 7.84*(140 ppm)
Chlorine: 0 ppm


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

hmm, i thought they were from south america, i'll check on that too for ya.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

If you can clear that up for me I'll appreciate it. Because then I would have a jump start on my South American Biotope lol. I want to maintain as much of their natural habitats as I can as there may not be any more left if people try to make settlements in their natural habitats. We as aquariasts can only give so much and I think the best way is to try and mimic as much of their homes as we can.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

James From Cali said:


> If you can clear that up for me I'll appreciate it. Because then I would have a jump start on my South American Biotope lol. I want to maintain as much of their natural habitats as I can as there may not be any more left if people try to make settlements in their natural habitats. We as aquariasts can only give so much and I think the best way is to try and mimic as much of their homes as we can.


That's a really good idea


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

well, through my research, they Are from the us! cool, i learned somefin new!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> That's a really good idea


Thanks. :icon_smil


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

dufus said:


> well, through my research, they Are from the us! cool, i learned somefin new!


Yeah. My uncle lives in florida and the river near his house is filled with it.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Yep, they definately are from Florida. Hawaii too, I think, but don;t quote me on that. Both tropical regions.
I have relatives in FL and although it's been ~10 yrs since I've been there, I distinctly remember banana plants growing in my aunt & uncle's backyard (as well as coconut trees), which was bordering a canal. Cool start you have there James.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

ringram said:


> Yep, they definately are from Florida. Hawaii too, I think, but don;t quote me on that. Both tropical regions.
> I have relatives in FL and although it's been ~10 yrs since I've been there, I distinctly remember banana plants growing in my aunt & uncle's backyard (as well as coconut trees), which was bordering a canal. Cool start you have there James.


Thanks. I am feeling I need to get driftwood for this tank though.It would make much more sense to me. But IDK.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

ringram said:


> Yep, they definately are from Florida. Hawaii too, I think, but don;t quote me on that. Both tropical regions.
> I have relatives in FL and although it's been ~10 yrs since I've been there, I distinctly remember banana plants growing in my aunt & uncle's backyard (as well as coconut trees), which was bordering a canal. Cool start you have there James.


Umm just to make sure, you are talking about the aquatic banana plant and not a banana fruit tree right? I am just asking because you mentioned coconut trees ...


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> Umm just to make sure, you are talking about the aquatic banana plant and not a banana fruit tree right? I am just asking because you mentioned coconut trees ...


Good point. I do know they have Banana Trees there. Im still researching but I keep getting the same info.


Okay I have some updates(no pics though ) for the Asian Biotope. I added a Blacklight for at night that it is like a moonlight. It turned out really good and I can stdy my Bettas behavior at night. I also am going to be getting Green hygro for trade for my Sunset hygro. Im determined to be as natural as anything. I also ordered a piece of Malaysian Driftwood(7-10") for $9.20! I found a 4" piece locally for that price here. Pictures will come.

For the North American what would be the best Nativ Driftwood? Im also going to be getting Dwarf Sag for the tank and possibely try to find a native aquatic moss. I also been getting alot of pearling from the Parrotsfeather and the Guppy grass. I just recieved the GG and its already pearling. The Banana Plants are pearling a little bit.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

And Here are the pics:










Here is the tank now. I have not got into the actual scape until I get my Driftwood. All the plants are in the postion or general area I want them though.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Where did you order your Driftwood?? How much was shipping!?

I txt you-- you ignoring me!

Does your betta have a white nose??!?!?:tongue: 

I want to take pics of your tank:hihi:


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey james, if oyu could get ahold of some fissidens fontanus, that is a really neat native moss.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> Where did you order your Driftwood?? How much was shipping!?
> 
> I txt you-- you ignoring me!
> 
> ...


I ordered the driftwood from Aquatic Eco-Systems. The shipping was $5, for 3 day shipping(also for ground), and the wood minus shipping was $4.20.

No my phone was off and I hevent recieved any text's :flick: 

Its like a yellowish tan color. Not white. :tongue: 

Go for it. My camera sucks :hihi:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

dufus said:


> Hey james, if oyu could get ahold of some fissidens fontanus, that is a really neat native moss.


Im reasearching it. I would definitely get some when I get money


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

pretty much all mosses are easy to take care of, low loight, no co2, no ferts is fine, they can be kept in unlit tanks if needed.
Fissidens is a neat moss, and a lot of species live in the US, fontanis being the most popular by far.

I think it would be a neat addition, especially with the DW.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*April 30th*

I got to find some nice driftwood that can really showcase the moss. I like th look. Thanks for the idea. Now for more sketching.

*May 2nd*

Im still looking for driftwood but I got new plants for my Asian tank. I got some Green Hygro from the SAPS meeting last night and it has great roots lol(Thanks ryan and whoever else brought Hygro ). I also got Water Clover. And that brings me to ask.

I was reading that it is native to Asia but read on another site that its native here. Where is it native to? I like the look of M. quadrifloia and want to keep it. Searching is doing nothing for me argh.


I had added a second 15 watt flourescent bulb so that makes me have about 3 wpg. Im out of the low light lol. And it seems that I cant make up my mind. Under the lighting I like the flourite and it resembles the Asian rivers. I think I may just keep it like that.

*May 3rd*

I just got a call from the local fish store(Fish Planet) and they wanted to set up an interview. Its been over a month since I heard from them but I may actually be able to afford this hobby. 

*May 4th*

I came up with an idea for the North American. Im going to have it very open with sand. Since my plants are all pretty low maintnence it will be simple. Stones will be layed out just like a river and Im on the hunt for a piece that can really make it POP


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I have no pics due to me getting very busy, but they will come . I have these ideas for stocking the tanks:

North American:
Fauna: 5 Mosquitofish, 2 Fathead Minnows, *Ghost Shrimp
Flora: Fissidens fontanus, Guppy(Najas) Grass, Parrots Feather, Banana Plant

*Ghost Shrimp, from my research, come from South East United States. Go figure!

Asian:
Fauna: Male Siamese Fighting Fish, 6-7 Harlequin Rasbora
Flora: Dwarf Hygro, Java Moss, Windelov Java Fern, Crypt Wendtii Brown, Crypt Wendtii Green, Water Clover, HC(Starting for my South American Biotope )

I went in for my interview today at Fish Planet and she said that she will talk with her husband and they will let me know. They will have me clean all the fish tanks of algae and probably do stocking. Its a start :sigh:.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey, il like how you combined all your posts into that one.
While yes, ghost shrimp are from america, there are many varieties, some from peru, south america, asia, U.s etc...
(just "pretend" they're from the U.s, no matter what!)

Have fun w/the job, i'd love to have that job!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I am happy I got it but I was expecting to get to help with everything else(plant and fish wise). The Ghost Shrimp I get are going to be from the US :flick: lol. If there are that many varieties though I can mix them trough out all my tanks(once they are all up :hihi: ).


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

You'll likely never tell the difference unless you have a good microscope and/or DNA tsting.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah I know. They just Are going to be cause I said lol.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Lol, The James classification system!!!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Yup. I just hope they can handle the water. Ill try a few out in the tank first.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

they're ghost shrimp! they're tough, could probally live in pure oil!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

dufus said:


> they're ghost shrimp! they're tough, could probally live in pure oil!


Well it gets freezing cold at night(iI just put my hand in there and it came out an Ice Pop). I'll take your word on that! :biggrin:


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh yea, the tank's outside huh.
WEll, i think they should be fine if the water doesn't freeze.
Anyway,they're like 1.00 a dozen anyway.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

dufus said:


> Oh yea, the tank's outside huh.
> WEll, i think they should be fine if the water doesn't freeze.
> Anyway,they're like 1.00 a dozen anyway.



Well the water wont freeze(it dont get that cold lol). I can get 3 for 36 cents or 4 for like $1.15! At petsmart they have them for .30c each and at this otherr store(where I may work) sells them .25c a pop.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

WOW!
My lfs(s) sell them for food @1.00 a dozen, or 30c each(yea, like i'm gonna buy them for 30c each!)


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah Well I got 5 for 1.62. Im just afraid one may not make it . He is in the outside tank and he just sits there and when someone bumps into him he floats. The other one is fine though. I'll just have to see.

Now my Betta encountered his first three Shrimp, 1 of wich is berried. They seem to like the tank alot!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Pics like I promised. 

North American:









Asian:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I just got my B-Day gifts from Yoko. They are:

A bunch of Indian Almond Leaves
4 bunches of Dried Banana Leaves
3 Pithecolobium Dulce Tree Bark
4 Acacia Catechu pills

Any info on Pithecolobium Dulce Tree Bark and the Acacia Catechu pills will be great. Thanks.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I drew an outline of what my tank should look like when I have it completed as far as plants go. Tell me what ya think:










The background plant in fron of the filter intake is Vallisneria Totifolia. The foregrounds will Water Clover and some HC for a 2.5g Im working on. Everything else is pretty simple to figure out(Hygro, Crypts, Ferns, Moss).


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay I found out my drift wood comes on friday. So that is out of the way. Now Im saving up money for some *Eleocharis Vivipara*, Umbrella hairgrass. How much does this stuff run for?


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh, James-- those aren't your B-day gifts :biggrin: 

And, again, I love this drawing:angel: 

About your wood--- 5 days, more like 5 weeks....!!:icon_lol: 

I've been soaking my wood since late March, about 4 pieces in a 2 Gallon bucket.
But I wasn't too punctual on changing the water, since I wasn't in a hurry, but maybe you should boil it??
I didn't have a pot big enough--- and didn't have one that I wanted to boil wood in, since I cook mac n cheese in these pots :icon_lol:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> Oh, James-- those aren't your B-day gifts :biggrin:
> 
> And, again, I love this drawing:angel:
> 
> ...


First off.....WHAT???? The box had Happy B-Day on it. Curious :icon_ques :eek5: 

Thanks!

Wow. 5 weeks to soak. Well I guess its worth it.

I would boil but I can fit a 7 inch piece of wood in a 5 inch pot


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

PICTURES!!!!!
Tomorrow my Driftwood comes in. I am having to soak it for a few weeks but hey what can I say. These are my new specs:

10g: Asian:
Filtration: Aquaclear 20
Heating: Neptune 50 watt heater
Lighting: 2x 15 watt flourescent Bulbs 8 hours a day, 1x 15 watt bulb 1 hour every morning, 1x 15 watt bulb 1 hour every night.
Ferts: Greg Watson Ferts(Nitrates,Phosphates, Sulfates), Plant Gro Traces
CO2: DIY
Substrate: Flourite
Fauna: Siamese Fighting Fish, 2 Ghost Shrimp
Flora: Green Hygro, Java Fern Windelov, Java Moss, Crypt Wendtii(Green and Brown), Water Clover

Angle Shot









Right Side









Left Side









Okay I changed a few things. I moved the Najas Grass to the center, the Banana Plant to the right side, and the Parrots feather to the right. Im looking for Driftwood still for this tank. Im going to use rock and wood as a main element for this tank. Nothing really changed as far as specs so here we go for pics:

Right Side









Left Side


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

maaaaan I want an outside tank, looks so fun!!!:angel: 

Didn't know you were doing DIY CO2!

Hey, I was wondering can ghost shrimp live in an unfiltered bowl?
I don't know anything about them... I am about to research right now:red_mouth


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> maaaaan I want an outside tank, looks so fun!!!:angel:
> 
> Didn't know you were doing DIY CO2!
> 
> ...


I had them in a small 1/2g goldfish bowl and they were fine. I had 2 in there and it was unheated and unfiltered. I would say keep up with 20% wc's though. As you can tell there is your IAL 

I got the Job at Fish Planet too. I have to turn in a couple of packets of History and I can get my work permit but these packets are looong and I have testing next week. So much work wah!!!!


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey congrad James on the job!  At least you'll be around the things you enjoy.... nice employee discount doesn't hurt either. LOL


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Color Me Blue said:


> Hey congrad James on the job!  At least you'll be around the things you enjoy.... nice employee discount doesn't hurt either. LOL


Yeah I just need to get these units in or else I cant start for another month


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

James! I forgot my fone at home--- Congrats on da job!!!! :angel: :angel: 

Flip over the IAL so Blaze can go inside it like a cave :hihi: 

I'm waiting for your water to get dark like applejuice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> James! I forgot my fone at home--- Congrats on da job!!!! :angel: :angel:
> 
> Flip over the IAL so Blaze can go inside it like a cave :hihi:
> 
> I'm waiting for your water to get dark like applejuice :biggrin: :biggrin:


Thanks. The homework is boring but needs to be done :icon_mad: 

He goes into it any way. He lifts it himself and runs away from it lol. 

OMG no. I want it tinted but not that bad lol. I'd like to see my fish thank you very much


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I had left a note for the fed ex guy to drop the package off next door. My neighbors were aware and said they will get it. I come home to find noone was at there house. The fed ex guy came by but took it back to the main office to be shipped out Monday. So I have to wait 3 days more to get my driftwood so I can soak it for 5 weeks.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

OMG that sucks @ss!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Yup but Im going to Fish Planet tonight to get my work permit application filled out. So good and bad news.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

My mom is letting me set up a 5g tank...Yay me! Im going to get either guppies, Platies, or something with some Otos. What should the main fish be for this Central/South American themed tank.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Endlers livebearers, very small, interesting fish, then compliment them with ottos, and some snails, i beleive ramshorns are found in all americas.
maybe a couple pygmy cories too.

plants that would be cool- Hc(you have some right?), hairgrass i belive, if not, micro sword. riccia(found worldwide), swords are too big, xcept pygmy chain, myriophyllum, mayaca.

Dont' forget the driftwood!


----------



## Gerald the Mouse (Jun 19, 2006)

I would say maybe a male guppy and two female guppies, 1 oto, and some snails.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

dufus said:


> Endlers livebearers, very small, interesting fish, then compliment them with ottos, and some snails, i beleive ramshorns are found in all americas.
> maybe a couple pygmy cories too.
> 
> plants that would be cool- Hc(you have some right?), hairgrass i belive, if not, micro sword. riccia(found worldwide), swords are too big, xcept pygmy chain, myriophyllum, mayaca.
> ...


Cant find Endlers round here unfortunately. mI am wondering cause Dwarf Cichlids wont work, Guppies are from CA and I have no other options. I will add driftwood. Its my new love. 

Gerald- If I went livebearers it would be all male as I dont want babies. I have enough f that with the Mosquitofish lol. Everything else seems fine.

Now I tested my water today and here are the results:

Asian: 
pH- 7.2-7.6(somewhere between there)
ammonia- 0-0.25 ppm(slightly light green)
nitrite- 0 ppm
nitrate- 0 ppm

North American:
pH- 7.6
ammonia- 0.25 ppm
nitrite- 0 ppm
nirate- 0 ppm

I get my malaysian Driftwood tomorrow hopefully. I would post pics of the tank but its ugly as of now .

I found to pieces of wood for my wonderful North American tank. Im stacking them for a more natural feel. Cant wait. Im soaking them right now.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Endlers shouldn't be too hard to find, but they, in my opinion, are a lot better than normal guppies.
they give a more "wild" feel, guppies to me give a feel like it's a 2 year old's tank, with castles and pirates.
the endlers are also VERY colorfull, and much smaller than a guppy.
Guppies, i belive, are from Ca and Sa.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll keep my eyes open for them.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I had came up with an idea to see what my mom wants for the 5g SA. I printed out pictures of the fish and plants to show her and a description of the fish to help her along. Here are the plants:

Foreground-
HC

Midground-
Riccia(on stones or wood)

Background-
Parrots Feather
Dwarf Hairgrass
Mayaca fluviatilis 

And here are my easy descriptions for fish:

Livebearers

Fancy Guppy- Small, energetic, and colorful. If chosen tank will contain 3 or 4 Male Guppies of your color choice. 

Endlers Livebearer- Wild Guppy type fish. Smaller than Fancy Guppies and much more colorful. If chosen tank will contain 6 or 7 Male Endler Livebearers. 

Sunset Dwarf Platy- Small, colorful little Platy. Active and better for smaller tanks compared to its larger cousins.If chosen will contain 3 or 4 Male Sunset Dwarf Platy.

Tetras *Tetras prefer to be in groups of 5 at least*

Cardinal Tetra- A bit larger than Neon Tetras, Cardinal Tetras are more colorful. Being wild caught now a days they become weak and not a good beggining fish. If chosen a school of 5 will be selected.

Black Neon Tetra- About the Size of a Cardinal Tetra, a bit more duller in color but still attractive. If chosen a school of 5 will be selected.

Neon Tetra- Smaller than Cardinals and Black Neons, it is a colorful attraction to tanks. Hardy if acclimated properly. If chosen a school of 5 will be chosen.

Glow Light Tetra- The size of Neons, Glow Lights have a orange/red stripe down the side of their bodies. If chosen a school of 5 will be selected.

Bottom Feeders

Otocinclus Catfish- Small unhardy catfish that does a great job cleaning diatoms. Active if happy. If chosen a pair will be selected.

Ghost Shrimp- Small, see through Shrimp that do a great job at scavengeing. Active if happy. If chosen 10 will be selected.

Panda Corydoras Catfish- Small and cute. Panda Cory Cats make a fine addition to a South American Tank. If chosen 3 will be selected.


----------



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

Just a note, wild-caught fish such as cardinal tetras are quite hardy as long as you acclimate them very slowly and after that first 2-3 week adjustment period. The mass produced fish, like neon tetras, are actually very susceptible to disease and defects because of all of the inbreeding and the terrible genetics.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Chrona said:


> Just a note, wild-caught fish such as cardinal tetras are quite hardy as long as you acclimate them very slowly and after that first 2-3 week adjustment period. The mass produced fish, like neon tetras, are actually very susceptible to disease and defects because of all of the inbreeding and the terrible genetics.


Thanks. I've seen alot of reports the Neons are hardier, and this was true for me. Thanks chrona.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I got a pic of my Asian Biotope. Messing around with the Low Resolution on the camera.










Let me know whats better, the high or low resolution. I got my Malaysain driftwood today. I tied the Java Moss and the Ferns on and I will get pics up when I can. Im letting it soak for a few weeks or until there are no tannins. 

Also this is how I got my mom to choose:



















She wants Tetras but she is unsre on which ones. She hasnt chosen any bottom feeders or the main background plant yet so thats still to come. I may take parrots feather out as I want this to be seperate from the other tanks.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

I am against tetras in small tanks, to properly school, 6 or more are needed, with at least 2ft of horizantal space, IMO.
they aren't happy wiht small containers, my rummies i had in a 2.5 were miserable, never really swam much.
the cards are smaller than neons i thought?
If you're not scared to ship, dwarf cories are a better choice than pandas, less bioload. also, if by pair of ottos, you meant like breedable, they're VERY hard to breed, but if you just meant 2, yea....

sunset platies are not small, they're a LITTLE smaller than norms, but they're still quite big,IMO, 3-4 is alot ofthese.
If it were me, i'd go wiht the smallest i could.
My stocking would be 2 pair of endlers, 2 croydoras pygmyeus, 2 ottos, 4 ghost shrimp.
You're gonna need a lot of light to do well, and probally a bottle of Excel would be a nice addition.
Hc, Hairgrass, Riccia, and mayaca are great plants for this setup, Hc,hairgrass, and riccia are highlight, excel loving plants, IME.
I don't think parrot's feather is a good aquarium plant, it's not natural looking underwater, IMO. I would go with Myriophyllum elatiniodes.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

dufus said:


> I am against tetras in small tanks, to properly school, 6 or more are needed, with at least 2ft of horizantal space, IMO.
> they aren't happy wiht small containers, my rummies i had in a 2.5 were miserable, never really swam much.


Well I went with the smallest tetras I can think of. But you got a point. She likes them so maybe I can persuade that in the benefit of the fish it will be better for these.



> the cards are smaller than neons i thought?


Cardinals are a little bigger. About 2" long. The largest neon I had was 1.5".



> If you're not scared to ship, dwarf cories are a better choice than pandas, less bioload. also, if by pair of ottos, you meant like breedable, they're VERY hard to breed, but if you just meant 2, yea....


Im a bit nervous on shipping and fish. What would be a good place to order that is very reliable and considerably cheap(trying to save money in the making )



> sunset platies are not small, they're a LITTLE smaller than norms, but they're still quite big,IMO, 3-4 is alot ofthese.


The Dwarf Sunset Platys get to about an inch for a male. At least that was the largest one I seen and it is about 2 and half years old(cousins tank).



> If it were me, i'd go wiht the smallest i could.
> My stocking would be 2 pair of endlers, 2 croydoras pygmyeus, 2 ottos, 4 ghost shrimp.


Looking for the endlers still. If at anything I will have to suck in my gut and order online if I cant find anywhere around here that has them. Looking for Pygmy Corys. I wanted to stick with 1 bottomfeeder and 1 main fish(tetras or livebearers).



> You're gonna need a lot of light to do well, and probally a bottle of Excel would be a nice addition.
> Hc, Hairgrass, Riccia, and mayaca are great plants for this setup, Hc,hairgrass, and riccia are highlight, excel loving plants, IME.
> I don't think parrot's feather is a good aquarium plant, it's not natural looking underwater, IMO. I would go with Myriophyllum elatiniodes.



Excel is on the list. Im going to be getting a lamp and a 13 watt Flourescet bulb and that should give me at least 5 watts. Im thinking the Hairgrass will be a nice background with driftwood, just to soften it up. Your right about the Parrots feather, its just so unnatural.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't think 13 watts will cut it, i have 15 over a 1gallon and the Hc just started spreading, months in.
I'd say 25 watts or 30 would be good, i think you can get spiral compacts at those watts. either that or 2 15w.

I have a paur of sunset platies in my 55. the female is near 2.5, the male is at least 1.75, then again, my grandma seems to grow monster fish, we have a 7 or so month angel that is HUGE, and a 2"neon tetra, maybe it's just my grandma feeding them so much(more N for the plants!)

I belive the 5.5 AGA is 12" tall, no?
If so, you may consider a taller hairgrass for a background, i find that it really stays to about 6" at most, E. vivipara is a little bigger right?

I see why you want to stick to 1 bottom feeder, but ottos are algae eaters too, and cories add more interest, and are great scavengers. the Ghost's wont add considerable bioload at all.
If you were gonna go with one, i'd choose the ottos, they'll do both.
CoriesRus.com is a good source for dwarf cories,d they're not the cheapest though.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

HC all the way =D


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

dufus said:


> I don't think 13 watts will cut it, i have 15 over a 1gallon and the Hc just started spreading, months in.
> I'd say 25 watts or 30 would be good, i think you can get spiral compacts at those watts. either that or 2 15w.


Yeah I was doing math for a 2.5g lol. Yeah so 15 or 30 watts. Got it.



dufus said:


> I have a paur of sunset platies in my 55. the female is near 2.5, the male is at least 1.75, then again, my grandma seems to grow monster fish, we have a 7 or so month angel that is HUGE, and a 2"neon tetra, maybe it's just my grandma feeding them so much(more N for the plants!)


Are yours *Dwarf* Sunset Platys. There are normal Sunburst/Sunset Platys that are average size.



dufus said:


> I belive the 5.5 AGA is 12" tall, no?
> If so, you may consider a taller hairgrass for a background, i find that it really stays to about 6" at most, E. vivipara is a little bigger right?


I thought E. vivipara was from NA? If its from all americas than thats what Im getting.



dufus said:


> I see why you want to stick to 1 bottom feeder, but ottos are algae eaters too, and cories add more interest, and are great scavengers. the Ghost's wont add considerable bioload at all.
> If you were gonna go with one, i'd choose the ottos, they'll do both.
> CoriesRus.com is a good source for dwarf cories,d they're not the cheapest though.



I want one but I want to maintain a nice balance between subtle and active. The main fish are definitely active. We(me and mom) are in the still choosing stage lol.



frozenbarb said:


> HC all the way =D


yup yup lol

Here is a sketch(another one) of the middle and right side of what I want the 10g asian to be. I need to do the coloring and finish it but yeah.










The foreground is going to be Downoi but I may move that more to the left side and just fill in that area


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Did da wood come in yet?!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

James From Cali said:


> I got my Malaysain driftwood today. I tied the Java Moss and the Ferns on and I will get pics up when I can. Im letting it soak for a few weeks or until there are no tannins.



I got it monday(yesterday) as shown above. My birthday is this week and the problem is I have testing on that day and I wont be able to fix up the tank in preparation for the wood. Tomorrow and Thursday are toughies.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

James From Cali said:


> Are yours *Dwarf* Sunset Platys. There are normal Sunburst/Sunset Platys that are average size.


I'm pretty sure they're the same fish, just different common names. Like panda cories being called dwarves.




> I thought E. vivipara was from NA? If its from all americas than thats what Im getting.


Not sure, check APC's plantfinder



> I want one but I want to maintain a nice balance between subtle and active. The main fish are definitely active. We(me and mom) are in the still choosing stage lol.


I see, well, have fun choosing wiht your mom.



> Here is a sketch(another one) of the middle and right side of what I want the 10g asian to be. I need to do the coloring and finish it but yeah.


Looks good.



> The foreground is going to be Downoi but I may move that more to the left side and just fill in that area


 That's gonna take forever to fill in!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

dufus said:


> I'm pretty sure they're the same fish, just different common names. Like panda cories being called dwarves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patience is key my friend . I have accomplished that(I would have had the fish by now). Why do you think Im taking my time with setting up another tank and a pond lol. 

She is so hard headed. I was telling her about Tetras really like to school and I found out a 5g was too small. But she still wants them.

Im looking on APC now for the answer. According to Plant Geek ts says Southern US:

Umbrella Hairgrass

The reason I ask to see if they were the same is cause my LFS sells Dwarf Sunset Platys and Sunset/Suburst Platys. Same Name but different sizes.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, the only explanation i can come up with is your LFS is selling One species as Dwarves, the other as normals.
there are at least 4 varieties of orange platies.
the mickey mouse tailed sunburst platy is the smallest one i think. I have a male of those i think, and a pair of neon oranges.

OR- the LFS has the females as sunsets, and the males as dwarves, it's possible.

The "pet supplies plus"(knock off of petsmart) near me tried to tell me their HQ bred a pretty new dwarf gupy, when it was actually the males of the species, i informed them "nicely" hehe.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

dufus said:


> Well, the only explanation i can come up with is your LFS is selling One species as Dwarves, the other as normals.
> there are at least 4 varieties of orange platies.
> the mickey mouse tailed sunburst platy is the smallest one i think. I have a male of those i think, and a pair of neon oranges.
> 
> ...



I was told they were bred to be dwarves. The females are the same size as males so the second theory is out and the normal ones are the same size as Mickey Mouse Platys.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

huh, must be pretty rare, i didn't find much on the net except for a few cases of the lfs mistakingly naming some platies dwarfs, and a few thinking the coral platy is a dwarf.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

dufus said:


> huh, must be pretty rare, i didn't find much on the net except for a few cases of the lfs mistakingly naming some platies dwarfs, and a few thinking the coral platy is a dwarf.


I was researching and the other name given was Dwarf Sunset Coral Platy. They were selectively bred for the size and coloring.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well some Text Updates and a pic.

Well first here is the new addition:









He was given to me after the suicidal death of Blaze the Betta. This is Spaz the Gourami lol(friend named him). Now to the tanks.

10g Asian:
(Good Things)
~Added The Malaysian Driftwood
~Added Gourami
~Added Stones For Decorative Touch
(Bad Things)
~pH Is Still 7.6 And Wont Go Lower. Will Be Doing Water Changes Every 2 Weeks To Give The Leaves Time To Alter pH.
~Running Out Of Ferts. Need To Get More. Will Look Into Cheaper Alternatives.
~Plant Leaves Turning Yellow And See Through. Moss Turning Brown. I Believe This Is From Lack Of Ferts.

10g North American:
(Bad Things)
~Algae Every Where!
~Had To Move Inside Due To Stand Warping
~Need More Plants

Im frustrated because I need to get more ferts and right now I have no money and I dont start work for a few more days. So thats my update.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

James- I wouldn't try to lower your ph unless you want to breed something that needs that low of a ph to breed, it's unneeded stress on fish and plants.


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

James From Cali said:


> Im frustrated because I need to get more ferts and right now I have no money and I dont start work for a few more days. So thats my update.


Why not kill your NA tank and move all the plants into your asian one--doesnt really make sense to setup another tank if you dont have the funds to properly keep it going. you can always set it up at a later time when money permits


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

boink said:


> Why not kill your NA tank and move all the plants into your asian one--doesnt really make sense to setup another tank if you dont have the funds to properly keep it going. you can always set it up at a later time when money permits


Well my mom has taking a liken to it(go figure) and so she wants to see it up. Right now Im focusing on the 10g Asian as that is what Im finishing first as it already has everything. I think I could get some ferts (Stump romover, NuSalt, Fleet Enema, Flourish) for cheap so I am investing in that first hand to get that done. Its just been a long month and Im just a bit irritable with everything. But once I get money Im pretty sure that if I stay on track things will be fine.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well its been a while. And sorry no picture updates just text and a picture I made in Paint lol!

Okay well since the last post ,almost a month ago, Things have been going well. Not too much growth but still the plants are growing. I havent got any ferts as I had been busy with work but my plants seem fine as the are not so demanding. I added 3 Harlequin Rasboras to hang out with my lonesome Male Paradise Fish, Spaz. I have the following in my Asian Biotope:

Fauna: Male Paradise Gourami, 3 Harlequin Rasboras
Flora: Green Hygro, Brown Wendtii Crypt, Java Moss, Dwarf Hairgrass(I hope lol)

Here is my little picture for what the tank resembles now but what it will be like with a higher bioload of fish in the tank:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I think I may try Rainbow Shrimp in the tank. A few at least. And if they go well Im going to try and breed them. But they are in the moss in the design above(ones even on the cryptocryne).


----------

